# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  ArcheBuddy

## xsx

So far seems they changed how the keys work and most of the keys now have to be activated in the store them the user who got them. But most of the trial keys out there you dont know the original email so i was wondering anyone that has archebuddy purchased from the store can you post here the free profiles from the store?

*ArcheQuester - Questing 1-33*and 
*TradeRunner*

----------


## Neto Rodrigues

U are using Archebuddy with trial keys? '-'

----------


## Slangin_Games

The plugins in the buddy store, even though the one is completely free, are closed source and you cannot view the source code. Archebuddy syncs up each time it runs and grabs the plugins from the buddy store. Unfortunately there isn't a way (that I know of at least) to view the code of these plugins, since they are only loaded when archebuddy loads up and not saved on your computer. 

If you have any idea of a way to view the code from these type of files let me know and I'd be willing to try it out

----------


## Neto Rodrigues

> The plugins in the buddy store, even though the one is completely free, are closed source and you cannot view the source code. Archebuddy syncs up each time it runs and grabs the plugins from the buddy store. Unfortunately there isn't a way (that I know of at least) to view the code of these plugins, since they are only loaded when archebuddy loads up and not saved on your computer. 
> 
> If you have any idea of a way to view the code from these type of files let me know and I'd be willing to try it out


How did u guys are using archebuddy with trial? '-'

Some scripts have open source on forum.

----------

